# Best way to get to the Flamingo from the airport



## JM48

We are headed to LV on Fri. we are staying at the Flamingo.
We are not renting a car so what is the best way to get there from the airport?


Thanks,

 JM


----------



## PigsDad

Personally, I would take a cab. It would probably be around $20 or so, but there can be quite a long queue at the taxi stand outside the luggage area.  

The other option is to take one of the hotel bus shuttles.  You can buy tickets outside the luggage area (lots of signs).  The downside with that is it can take a long time to get to your hotel, based on how long you have to wait for the bus to fill up, which other hotels they stop at first, etc.

Have fun!
Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur

We usually take a taxi.  Once you arrive, I strongly suggest you purchase a monorail pass.  It is the most convenient way to get around the strip.  The Flamingo is a monorail stop.


----------



## Talent312

Since you're spending a bundle on airfare and entertainment, I suggest that
you throw in a ~$30 ride in a taxi and consider it another Vegas attraction.
... Far better than a shuttle ...


----------



## ricoba

Another vote for a cab.  Just make sure you tell them it's the timeshare behind the Flamingo Hotel, not one of the other Hilton's.  

As well, it should be a straight forward trip from the airport that others said should be in the $20 - (I think) $40 range.  

If you end up seeing the Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas Sign and/or the covering over Fremont Street, you can be assured, he/she is ripping you off!!!


----------



## janckenn

I usually take the airport shuttle and consider it as a sight seeing tour.  You can also get your bearing as to location of HGVC Flamingo to other hotels since you are not familiar with Vegas. 
You also get complimentary use of Flamingo Hotel pool which has a better bar than the small one at HGVC.  I love Vegas and find the HGVC at Flamingo to be a perfect central location.


----------



## joegish

Take a cab.  It is under $20.  Usually $16-17 plus tip.  Make sure your driver stays off the strip....best way is usually Paradise Road up to Flamingo Rd.


----------



## pkyorkbeach

Went in April
Used a shuttle bus-paid roundtrip
they came to hotel to pick us up on day of departure

great service


----------



## happybaby

joegish said:


> Take a cab.  It is under $20.  Usually $16-17 plus tip.  Make sure your driver stays off the strip....best way is usually Paradise Road up to Flamingo Rd.




Take a cab.   $20.00 is about right.  Act like a local and you know where you are going.  Tell the cabby as OP above mentioned and  "No freeway"/

As far as monorail pass, we never used the monorail.  Walked from Grand Desert or took their shuttle or called cab.  WE walked til we could go no more. Took the bus to Freemont St.


----------



## UWSurfer

happybaby said:


> Take a cab.   $20.00 is about right.  Act like a local and you know where you are going.  Tell the cabby as OP above mentioned and  "No freeway"/
> 
> As far as monorail pass, we never used the monorail.  Walked from Grand Desert or took their shuttle or called cab.  WE walked til we could go no more. Took the bus to Freemont St.



Whether you drive or are driven, the most direct route out of the airport cab lines are out of the airport to Tropicana turning left (west), go about a mile to Koval and turn right (north), and go about a mile or so to Flamingo where you'll turn left (west).  About a block or so down, across from Ballys just after the Westin hotel there's a light at Audrie.  Turn right on Audri, & take the first left past the Battista's Hole in the wall (tiny strip mall) which will take you to the back entrance of the Flamingo Hotel complex.   Total trip is under 3 miles.


----------



## JM48

Cab is probably the best way to go!

 Thanks for all your help.

 JM


----------



## Janann

*Bell Transportation*

This has worked well for me.

http://www.bell-trans.com/shuttle.php


----------



## Purseval

Janann said:


> This has worked well for me.
> 
> http://www.bell-trans.com/shuttle.php




Which of these price categories would the Flamingo be in?


		Code:
	

VOUCHER RATES
One-Way Per Person Fare: 
$6.50 for service to hotel/motel located South of the Sahara Hotel and East of Interstate 15.
 $8.00 for service to hotel/motel located North of the Sahara Hotel and West of Interstate 15.
 $12 for service to hotel/motel located South of McCarran Airport on LV BLVD
Discounted Round Trip Fare: 
$12 for service to hotel/motel located South of the Sahara Hotel and East of Interstate 15.
$15 for service to hotel/motel located North of the Sahara Hotel and West of Interstate 15.
$24 for service to hotel/motel located South of McCarran Airport on LV BLVD


----------



## ricoba

The Flamingo is South of Sahara & East o I-15 - so it's the first rate.


----------



## Purseval

ricoba said:


> The Flamingo is South of Sahara & East o I-15 - so it's the first rate.



Thanks for the info.  We just booked our flight for 8/4-8


----------



## ricoba

Purseval said:


> Thanks for the info.  We just booked our flight for 8/4-8



You are welcome.  

I am sitting in the backyard of our new getaway ( second) home in Vegas right now.  The temperature is a blissful 90 degrees at 11 pm.  It's great! 

Enjoy your trip here.  Summer to me is the best time to " do Vegas"


----------



## Blues

ricoba said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I am sitting in the backyard of our new getaway ( second) home in Vegas right now.  The temperature is a blissful 90 degrees at 11 pm.  It's great!
> 
> Enjoy your trip here.  Summer to me is the best time to " do Vegas"



Hi Rick!

I'm sitting in the dining room of my unit at HGVC Strip right now.  About to head off to my first ever WSOP event.  Wish me luck!

-Bob


----------



## Purseval

Do the HGVC's in Vegas charge a resort fee?


----------



## ricoba

Blues said:


> Hi Rick!
> 
> I'm sitting in the dining room of my unit at HGVC Strip right now.  About to head off to my first ever WSOP event.  Wish me luck!
> 
> -Bob



Good luck.  

Let us know how you do.


----------



## PigsDad

Purseval said:


> Do the HGVC's in Vegas charge a resort fee?


No.

Kurt


----------



## Purseval

ricoba said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I am sitting in the backyard of our new getaway ( second) home in Vegas right now.  The temperature is a blissful 90 degrees at 11 pm.  It's great!



I'm sitting outside on the deck in our home north of Atlanta.  It's 97 now, quite sticky, and was 90 last night before we turned in.  I think you guys have a lot lower humidity than we do.  My father once told me that if it's really hot and you get out of a pool the water dries off of your body so fast that you actually feel like it's freezing.  Is that true?



> Enjoy your trip here.  Summer to me is the best time to " do Vegas"



Would it be worth renting a car and taking a day off to do the Hoover Dam/Grand canyon trip?


----------



## Purseval

Blues said:


> I'm sitting in the dining room of my unit at HGVC Strip right now.  About to head off to my first ever WSOP event.  Wish me luck!


My wife isn't WSOP level.  In fact she's never played a hand of poker in her life that wasn't part of an online game.  Would she be throwing her money away playing at the casino tables?


----------



## Blues

Purseval said:


> My wife isn't WSOP level.  In fact she's never played a hand of poker in her life that wasn't part of an online game.  Would she be throwing her money away playing at the casino tables?



Not at all.  There are a lot of low limit games all around Vegas, where I'm sure she'd feel comfortable and be surprised at how easy the competition is.  I'd advise that she stay away from the big name rooms, such as Bellagio and Wynn, where the sharks hang out.  But she could find some nice low limit games, such as 1-5 stud or 2-4 or 3-6 hold'em, at rooms such as Harrah's, Bally's, Paris, Excalibur, and many others.  The keys for beginners are:

1. Play at limits you're comfortable with.  $100 will go a long long way in a 1-5 stud or 2-4 hold'em game.

2. Start out playing conservatively.  Don't go wild.  Wait for good hands.

3. The dealers are usually good at figuring out who's new, and helping them out with some of the strange mechanics of live-action poker.  E.g., don't splash the pot (dealer has to know what everyone's bet is), bet or fold in turn (automatically enforced online, but live players need to act in turn), etc.  IOW, almost any dealer should help her figure out poker etiquette, and she should be comfortable in no time.

Tell her to try it out, and just have fun!

-Bob


----------



## Purseval

Blues said:


> Tell her to try it out, and just have fun!
> 
> -Bob



That's our goal   Good luck in your tournament.


----------



## ricoba

Purseval said:


> I'm sitting outside on the deck in our home north of Atlanta.  It's 97 now, quite sticky, and was 90 last night before we turned in.  I think you guys have a lot lower humidity than we do.  My father once told me that if it's really hot and you get out of a pool the water dries off of your body so fast that you actually feel like it's freezing.  Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be worth renting a car and taking a day off to do the Hoover Dam/Grand canyon trip?



Well, so much for the sunshine.  It's really been very hazy and cloudy today.  Right now there is thunder and lightening with a bit of rain.  It may be the same tomorrow.  But it's ok since it is still nice and warm out and even with the storm humidity Is just under 40 percent.  Still pleasant.  Just drove across thevStrip and lots of folks walking about.

As for the car.  I always recommend a car.  Vegas is a way lot more than simply Las Vegas Blvd.  It's really easy to drive here (once you are away from the Strip).  So yes, rent a car and go to Hoover Dam.  The Grand Canyon is a very long drive from here.  But the dam is an easy drive.


----------



## pschwaeb

Purseval said:


> My father once told me that if it's really hot and you get out of a pool the water dries off of your body so fast that you actually feel like it's freezing.  Is that true?



In Vegas (or any dry climate), yes. We usually go this time of the year and stay at the Mirage. It could be 105 or 110 out, but when I get out of the pool, I'm freezing cold for about 2 minutes until the water evaporates off of me.  

I'm buying at the Flamingo, but we'll probably use the points to go other places.


----------



## spike

Cab. But note what others are saying...the line can be VERY long. 15-30 min depending....


----------



## Fern Modena

Rick wrote this before the rain was over.  And there was less rain where he was than I am.  Word has it he tried to go to dinner near Sam's Town and almost got caught in a flood.  

We had .82" of rain in about an hour and a half here.  Humidity got to the high 40's.  It is now (next day) still 28%, which is miserable.

Fern



ricoba said:


> Well, so much for the sunshine.  It's really been very hazy and cloudy today.  Right now there is thunder and lightening with a bit of rain.


----------



## Purseval

Blues said:


> Tell her to try it out, and just have fun!
> 
> -Bob



She entered 3 tournaments, all at the Monte Carlo, won one (actually four of them negotiated a split pot, but that's close enough for me to call it a win) and finished 7th and 9th in the other 2 out of 18 players each time, well enough to make her very happy with her play.  I think she has the bug now and she's already started looking for local tourneys to join.  She'll probably never get to WSOP level but maybe she'll work her way up to get the nerve for a try at the Bellagio some day.


----------



## Blues

Give her my hearty congratulations! :whoopie: 

Winning is a great feeling.  I placed in the money in my WSOP entry -- 312th place out of almost 4600 entries.


----------



## dvc_john

At the Flamingo this week.

Took the shuttle from the airport. Very quick, easy, and cheap. $8 (incl tip), and from the time I got to the ticket counter to the time I was on the road was maybe 10 minutes max. Only 1 stop, and was at the Flamingo less than 20 minutes later.

Took a taxi back to the airport. Also quick, easy, and fairly cheap. ($17 incl tip. Might be more if heavy traffic and long waits at stoplights, but I had no problem.)

I prefer to do it this way as there is no long waiting in a taxi line at the airport, and no waiting at the Flamingo for a shuttle back to the airport, and wondering if it will show up.


----------



## Purseval

We rented a car for our time in Vegas.  Even though something may look physically close (say, the Monte Carlo from the Flamingo) actually getting there involves crossong back and forth over multiple bridges and running a gauntlet of people handing out cards for escort services, gentleman's clubs, etc.  Add in the heat and a car is well worth the money.  Parking wasn't bad and I grew up in high traffic driving so the strip didn't bother me at all.  We rented through Priceline and got a midsize car for about $13/day.  This also enabled us to make side trips to Boulder City and the Arizona border.


----------

